# Lithium Battery Mounting Position



## bdmiko (Jul 17, 2013)

Can lithium prismatic cells be mounted laying on their side? 

I have 60Ah lithium prismatic batteries from the now defunct International Battery company. On either side of the motor I have enough vertical space that I could fit quite a few batteries if they were laying on their sides and stacked on one another. If I have to mount them upright then my battery box becomes much more complicated since I would need to build "shelves" to hold the batteries.

All of the installations I have seen have the batteries in their upright position. Is this just for convenience or is this because the batteries need to be mounted upright?

Thanks
David


----------



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

bdmiko said:


> Can lithium prismatic cells be mounted laying on their side?
> 
> I have 60Ah lithium prismatic batteries from the now defunct International Battery company. On either side of the motor I have enough vertical space that I could fit quite a few batteries if they were laying on their sides and stacked on one another. If I have to mount them upright then my battery box becomes much more complicated since I would need to build "shelves" to hold the batteries.
> 
> ...


Hi David,

Take a look at this thread HERE. There is an issue with positioning the batteries at certain angles.

Leigh.


----------



## bdmiko (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks, that is what I was looking for.


----------

